# Stuck on powering up



## Jimilu (Mar 19, 2005)

Hi, i followd the unguide instruction and got stuck on welcome...powering up.

i thing th problem is that i erased some line on rc.sysinit.author and did not take the precation on backing up the oriignal author.

This is my author:
#!/bin/bash

export TIVO_ROOT=""

export MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10

export PATH=./:.:/utils:/bin:/sbin:/tvbin:/tivobin:/busybox

# start telnet

tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login &

# start ftp

tivoftpd

# Enable Serial bash

/bin/bash </dev/ttyS2&> /dev/ttyS2&

# add two static routes so the tivo doesn't phone home (stops breakage)

route add -host 204.176.49.2 gw 127.0.0.1

route add -net 204.176.49.0 gw 127.0.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0

Is something missing?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

welcome powering up as a stuck point almost always indicates a botched kernel copy step.
What kind of Tivo do you haave and which kernel did you use?


----------



## Jimilu (Mar 19, 2005)

Thanks for the the answer

I have a rca dvr 40 and i used the 3.1.5 kernel from the ptv cd.
I did not get an error message when i copied the kernel and unzipped it. In fact i reapeted the steps twice. i am doing all the steps again.
i have no idea what to do


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

scratch your plans and just use the zipper at 
http://www.mastersav.com/tivo_zipper.html
much much easier!


----------



## Jimilu (Mar 19, 2005)

Looks intresting, can i use my existing drive (its a backup) i was using it before i tryed to hack it without succes.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Jimilu said:


> Looks intresting, can i use my existing drive (its a backup) i was using it before i tryed to hack it without succes.


yes
you can hack an in place 6.2 image or start from scratch. Your choice.


----------



## Jimilu (Mar 19, 2005)

how can i get the image from the tivo hd? I would like to keep the shows or should i buy instant cake?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Jimilu said:


> how can i get the image from the tivo hd? I would like to keep the shows or should i buy instant cake?


you can use mfsrestore (details available from hinsdale's site) or use instantcake if you don't care about losing recordings.
What I would do is just zipper the drive you attempted the unguide on.
It will FIX what went wrong.


----------



## SohoTrader (Jan 20, 2006)

Will the zipper work my TIVO Series 2 (SA) Single drive

I've the same problem after I upgraded my TiVO S2 SA after I hacked my original kernal with the following statements:

#

cd /mnt
mkdir hack
cd hack
mkdir kernels
cd kernels
cp /cdrom/s2_kernels/4.0.1a/vmlinux.px.gz .
gunzip vmlinux.px.gx
mv vmlinux.px newkernel.px

If you have a different software version, pick an different kernel.
# Use tpip to update the kernel

tpip -k newkernel.px -o oldkernel.px.bak /dev/hd?

after that I went my TIVO went LALA Lend..

#

This will create the "hacked" kernel that will avoid the "initrc" checks.
# Create the rc.sysinit.author file to start a telnet daemon.
We're now going to create an /etc/rc.d/rc.sysinit.author file. This file is called near the end of startup to allow TiVo to debug the system. We're going to add our modifications to this file

# Mount the root partition
cd
umount /mnt
mount /dev/hd?4 /mnt
cd /mnt/etc/rc.d
vi rc.sysinit.author

Then add this to the file:

#!/bin/bash
PATH=/bin:/sbin:/var/hack:/tivobin:/tvbin
TIVO_ROOT=
MFS_DEVICE=/dev/hda10
IGNOREEOF=1000
export PATH TIVO_ROOT MFS_DEVICE IGNOREEOF
echo Turning off firewall ... >& /dev/console
[ -x /etc/netfilter-disable ] && /etc/netfilter-disable
echo Enabling telnet daemon ... >& /dev/console
tnlited 23 /bin/bash -login >& /dev/console &

* Line 2 sets the path correctly for future hacks
* Line 3-5 are needed for mfs_ftp (And it's hda10, regardless)
* Line 7 disables the firewall if it is enabled
* Line 9 starts the telnet daemon.

Then, you need to make it executable

chmod 755 rc.sysinit.author

After that my TIVO went to LALA Land.... So, What Can I do so I can make some progress,,

BTW, Gunnyman... I sent you a private msg....

DarkOrange]One More Thing, I bought PTVupgreade Universal CD to do my upgrade..[/SIZE]


----------

